# Steve's Regner shay under construction



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is a pic of my friend Steve's Regner Shay under construction. I just successfully steamed it up for the first time. Roof is under construction, all clamped together at the moment. Waiting on Steve to get a headlight and whistle from Jason. There is a nice factory spot on the rear bunker wall for a slide switch, I am going to put a golden white LED in the Regner headlight and wire it under the frame back to a AA battery pack and the switch to power it. My minions are finishing up servicing the shay as we can see, soon I can steam up again to continue running in the chassis till the weather improves enough to run outdoors. I will be building his Lumberjack kit when it arrives as well. Shame this model was discontinued by Regner, I really like it and wouldnt mind having one for myself. Hopefully the new logging model to be announced at the Feburary train show in Nuremburg will be a knock out! Cheers Mike










Read more: http://regnersteamengines.freeforum...otives&action=display&thread=22#ixzz2F8mLJ2R7


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Finished her up this afternoon, looks awsome, runs better each time we run her. Weather today was nothing but rain, so no layout time or video yet. Hopefully tomorrow. Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's spectacular! Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, he really really likes it, needs a bib when he stops over to look at it. I still have a few bugs to work out and he is building a custom wood box carrying case in his wood shop this week for it. For those looking for Regner engines, The Train Department is your source for Regner in the USA. Unfortunatly this engine and its sister the Willamette are discontinuted, but a new logging loco is to be announced at the Feburary toy/hobby show in Germany. But the Lumberjack, a 0-4-0 using the same basic steam plant as this one but with a horizontal boiler is available in both kit and RTR form, the kit being just under 1K. Or you have the Max at $323 in kit form, Konrad or Willi at $682 ready to run. I have a Willi myself, powerfull enough with 1 cylinder gear drive to painfully pinch a finger if you get caught in the side rod when rerailing and forgetting to close the throttle! If your remotely considering live steam, or have had issues with runaway rod driven steamers in the past, Regner's Easy Line of geared engines is the way to go. My Willi doesnt care about grades, rough and uneven track, all while pulling 4 7 LGB feldbahn wagons like they are not there. Mike


----------

